# Flyboard - Cool Toy!



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,
Looks like a lot of fun - I want one!






Roger.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

like this guy:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sinessman-flies-work-Bond-style-jet-pack.html

tony


----------

